# Chanterelles are up



## benthegrate (Mar 28, 2014)

Golden Chants are up in NW Arkansas in the Buffalo River region and the greater Ozarks. After all the rain, they are everywhere, easily the most common mushroom I saw last week. I picked 10 pounds over 3 days simply by picking those along and on popular trails without having to venture 5 feet off the path. They were even growing up through the gravel in the driveway of my rental cabin. Never seen anything like it! Also, the tiny red Cinnibar Chants are up in force, as well, though they take longer to pick. But they're so cute as a garnish!


----------



## jean marie (Mar 17, 2015)

I can't wait to get home! I live just 3 miles from the Buffalo and reading this has made me terribly homesick lol


----------



## madisonwoods (Aug 21, 2016)

We're trying to learn the chanterelle's. I think we found one today. No true gills, stem solid, and smells nice.


----------



## jack (Oct 17, 2012)

You have a smooth chanterelle


----------



## madisonwoods (Aug 21, 2016)

Yay! That's what I thought - smooth golden chanterelle. We also found some oyster mushrooms yesterday.


----------



## jack (Oct 17, 2012)

There's going to be a new Chanterelle book coming out soon. Probably will be expensive, but it'll have all the new names !


----------



## madisonwoods (Aug 21, 2016)

Cool! I know books with color photos are expensive. I've written a couple on ginseng and people want the color photos but they come with a price. Is the book going to be only chanterelles or fungi in general, and will it be Arkansas or a broader scope?


----------



## jack (Oct 17, 2012)

Pretty sure it'll be North American Chanterelles. I'll see if I can find out when it'll be published. Tom Volk should have some information.


----------

